# Lucid Dreaming > Forum Notifications >  >  Competition Signups are Open!

## spellbee2

Looking for some extra lucid motivation? Check out our quarterly lucid competition. Signups are open now: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...7-signups.html

----------

